# Play in rear bearing and part number for rear hub



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I have a bit of play in my rear left axle. I am guessing its the bearing but so far its not making any noise even on the highway. Can a bearing be bad or getting bad and not make the traditional rumbling noise? 
It was last replaced 3.6 years ago with an SKF bearing and was warrantied for 3 years. When I get it redone it will be the third time I will have had that bearing replaced. Wondering if I should change the hub at the same time. The Nissan one is almost 200 bucks but I have found aftermaket ones are available.

Rear HUB for X trail T30 AWD is 43202 AG000. The Febest Number is 0282-T30R. This fits the
following cars: NISSAN X-TRAIL T30 2000-2006, NISSAN 350Z (Z33) 2002-,
NISSAN SKYLINE V35 2001-2007, NISSAN STAGEA M35 2001-2007, INFINITI
G35 (V35) 2002-2007, INFINITI M45 (Y34) 2002-2004. The compatible part
numbers for this part are: 43202-AG000,
40202AL500,40202AL510,40202AL56C,40210AL510,, 43202AG000,
40202AL500,40202AL510,40202AL56C,40210AL510,43202AG000, HA590027,
HA590127, OE - 40202AL500; OE - 40202AL510; OE - 40202AL56C; OE -
40210AL510; OE - 43202AG000; TIMKEN - HA590027; TIMKEN - HA590127,
43202AG000 

So while RockAuto and other data bases are not showing rear hubs available, a quick peek in the 350Z section turned up
https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...l+v6,1431964,brake+&+wheel+hub,wheel+hub,7632

Will see if I actually need one, but its nice to have the option of a fairly inexpensive replacement.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Could be from the bearing housing. 
I think a disassemble is required to really diagnose the play in it. 

Check the shop manual at the rear axle(rax) section. 

I work with machines that have a lot of issues with bearing housings. Sometimes you swear it s the bearing, once the part is disassembled a different story.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Guess I was kind of wondering if the bushing in the axle housing was bad, would it imitate the movement of a bad bearing? I figure no, so argh looks like one more rear wheel bearing replacement by my friends at my local Speedy. Including the original that will be the 4th time a bearing is pressed in and out. Should I order a new hub just to be safe? I suspect wear to the original might be part of the issue.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Can you have it diagnosed?
It would be frustrating to have a good bearing and a bad housing. 
My guess is, the wheel hub is fine but the housing it s been streched to many times. 
Let s hope i m wrong.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Argh don't say that. I have never read about someone needing to replace the axle housing. That would be dealer only and most likely quite pricey. Also keep in mind the current bearing in there is over 3 and half years old and was fine until a month ago or so. I will try and bring it in for a free exam sometime this week and have checked it out a bit more. 
Already have the replacement bearing. Bought a Timken for rear awd from RockAuto and in the box was a NTN bearing made in Japan and identical to the OE Nissan one. I might just order a hub to replace at the same time as its only an extra $40 or so. For fun later this morning I will phone a dealer and get their price for a hub and axle housing.
Thanks for the feedback. Enjoy the coming rain for the next few days!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a bit of play in my rear left axle. I am guessing its the bearing but so far its not making any noise even on the highway. Can a bearing be bad or getting bad and not make the traditional rumbling noise?
> It was last replaced 3.6 years ago with an SKF bearing and was warrantied for 3 years. When I get it redone it will be the third time I will have had that bearing replaced. Wondering if I should change the hub at the same time. The Nissan one is almost 200 bucks but I have found aftermaket ones are available.


How old is the rear right wheel bearing; if it's been in there all this time with no problems, then obviously there's a problem on the left side. If you've had that rear left wheel bearing replaced 3 times in a span of 3 years or so, then there might be a problem with the axle housing or maybe the hub has abnormal wear/warpage due to some previous overheating. Make sure that the mounting conditions (looseness, backlash) of each of the components and the component conditions (wear, damage) are normal. If you have access to a dial indicator kit, then it might be a good idea to check the axial play of the bearing; maximum Axial end play: 0.05 mm (0.002 in) or less.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The bearing is 3.5 years old. Counting the original as one, its the third that has been installed in that axle housing in 11.8 years, and the hub is original as well. Right side is on its 3 rd bearing as well and that one is now 2.5 years old and an SKF as well. I will have it checked out this week. Who knows maybe my wife hit a big pothole that she never mentioned.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well that is the last time I even bother calling a Nissan parts dept for my X trail.
Rear right axle housing is $990 cdn.
Rear hub ( and confirmed same part is on 350Z and G35) is $353 cdn. and they show no cheaper substitutes
Wheel bearing is a positive deal at $201.89 and it is an NTN bearing.

What I bought instead was Timken WB000002 for $33.82 cdn which turned out to be the identical NTN bearing that Nissan sells, and I also bought the Durago rear hub for $21.86 cdn. Nicely packed and looks well made. Delivery was a fair bit less than the tax I would have paid on just the bearing. 
Having it installed Tuesday.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

So much for Stealership prices. Primary reason for internet shopping.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup the prices are literally nuts. When I look at PartSouq, or Ebay, or anyone selling genuine Nissan parts online--the price is almost exactly half what local dealers charge. The axle housing I can find for $484, the hub 160, and the bearing for 60 to 100. We have discussed this before, but it bothers me that everyday people go to the dealer for service and Nissan's approach is to make as much money off them as they can until they make it uneconomical to repair and maintain. Also bugs me that we pay extra for car insurance because of these crazy OE part prices. Curbing a wheel in this case could easily run over $2000 in repair costs.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

It is this sort of thing that accounts for the good looking X Trails I see in Upick places.

I'm not saying that there are a lot of carcasses, but a lot of what I do see look very good (way better than the numerous Ford Escapes) It makes you wonder what's wrong with them. At dealership prices, fairly straight-forward repairs will cost more than a 12 year old car is worth.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have seen three at Kenny<s U Pull, and they were lower trim models with what I suspect is pretty high mileage. One of them had a broken front sub frame where the right side control arm bolted on to. My guess is the front sub frame is a potential weak spot for rust ( same with rear wheel wells) and that the cost to replace it is astronomical if quoted by a dealer.
I went for a centre armrest as my dog's nails did a job on the old one, but I also grabbed a rear wiper motor that is over $450 from the dealer, a new rear wiper arm that was on one of them, a daytime running light module, rear door handle, some lug nuts, and different push pins, all of which cost less than 35 bucks. Its rather nice to now have the option to get used parts. Was not the case when we got our X trail 9 years ago.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well the new bearing and hub are installed, and the X is driving great. So this confirms it for anyone needing or wanting a rear hub, there is an inexpensive alternative. Now the mystery is why do the rear bearings fail if they and the same hub are also used on the 350Z and Infiniti G35 and M45? Aren't all of those rear wheel drive? You would think on the X trail, where they are just the trailing wheels with the odd bit of awd use, they would last forever. Guess its one of life's mysteries...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Good job
Did the mechanic checked the old bearing or he just threw it in the garbage?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No. I was in a bit of rush when I picked it up, and the mechanic who did the work was off on lunch break. All I asked was if it went well and how easily the bolt for the rear suspension arms came out. I was going to rent a bearing kit and puller and go for it myself, but $60+ in rental fees halfway across town, buying a 32mm socket, having to remove the hub... finally decided easier to drop it off 5 blocks from my home to my friend's at Speedy once again. They charged me 135 +tx.
I have always kind of thought that when you removed the bearing it would be mangled anyway. What is it that they could diagnose?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Well if you want to get technical and spend the extra time diagnosing the situation, they could have used a dial indicator kit to check the axial play of the old bearing before it was removed; maximum Axial end play: 0.05 mm (0.002 in) or less.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well based upon my rocking the wheel, it had more play than that. Guess its one of those things where you are not going to pay more to have an autopsy performed, and the shop prefers to focus on paying work.


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Quadria, which Speedy did you use? You saved me a ton with the tip to buy the cam and crank position sensors on that side of the river. My rear wheel bearing is toast and I'm thinking Gatineau might be cheaper for labour too.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The one in Hull on St-Joseph. They do good work. Not sure if their labour rate is any different from the ones in Ottawa. Just a heads up for your rear bearing, if it has not been changed in a long time there is a possibility of bolts being seized or worn bushings in the rear arms. 
Not sure how you saved money buying the sensors in Quebec, but glad you did. My tip was to buy the dealer kit for the Sentra or Altima that contained both for a third of the price they sell the sensors for individually. Hopefully, you were able to get your hands on one before Nissan Canada delisted it. Otherwise, they still seem to be available from the States on Ebay or Amazon.


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> Not sure how you saved money buying the sensors in Quebec, but glad you did. .


The dealer over there was almost 50% cheaper for the kit.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is good to know. I have pretty much stopped buying parts from the dealer, but when I was I would call dealers in Ottawa as well as here. I learned they all charge different prices for the same part, and the difference can easily be 50 to 100% percent. Sometimes I found myself heading to Hunt Club Nissan rather than going to Hull or Gatineau. It is worth phoning a few dealers, and the other thing I learned is that sometimes if you complain about the high price they will lower it. 
For good aftermarket parts, RockAuto has been pretty much my go to. I look elsewhere but even with shipping the price-quality ratio usually cannot be beaten.


----------

